# Two Doves in West Haven, CT



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

Two Doves in need of a home. Serious inquiries only please. Contact email below...

Two bonded Doves. One is all White (female) and the other is a male, beige. They were gotten by a friend from a seizure of 200 of them. These guys are right now at a cat rescue so it is hard to them get out and fly around. 

edit: Details removed by request.

edit: Birds have already been placed.


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

I am about ten minutes away from west haven and would be happy to give them a home


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

I sent an email with my number and I am waiting for a call


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

SkyofAngels said:


> I am about ten minutes away from west haven and would be happy to give them a home


BIngo! So close. They will be lucky Doves to live with you.
I loved the story about the other times your Dove escaped. Very cute and funny.


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

*Keep in touch*

Let me know if they get in touch with you or not. I will also let them know you are interested. 

Julie


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Well this didn't really work out as planned. When she called she asked me where I kept my current doves and I told her I have a eight foot wide indoor aviary and she said that wasn't enough room for the birds to fly around and that she wanted someone that would allow them to fly freely through the house I told her that I would be willing to let them fly around but I was concerned that they might fly into a window and get hurt (or worse ) but she said that it is impossible for the birds to fly into a window because they feel with their beaks and when they feel something solid they stop, That wasn't my understanding (or the understanding of the wild birds I have seen die after smashing into windows) but I could be wrong. She told me she would call me right back but never did so I think she wanted someone who wouldn't cage them which is fine she says now that they have thier freedom she doesn't want them to end up back in a cage no matter the size. So I wish her luck with that and I hope the birds find a home soon where they can be free so if anyone wants a couple of birds flying through their house at all hours you will be a perfect match!
I guess my doves aren't as spoiled as I thought, oh well I have never heard them complain and they know that momma loves her dovies!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

SkyofAngels, 

That's a shame.

My house pigeons are out most of the time although I do confine them when I am away. When out, they are limited to two rooms.
Accidents do happen and have happened here. Had I not been available when those accidents happened, I'd have dead pigeons.


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

*Thank you*

Thank you for trying. It will be hard to place those Doves with the restriction that has been placed on the new owner. 

Julie


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, honestly, I realize these folks mean well but that is a ridiculous reason not to place them in what sounds like a great home. If her rationale were correct, we would never get in any bird that hits a window whether they're indoors or not. Birds do hit windows, trees, cars, etc. all the time. What a shame.

Could a little "fudging" be done?


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

She isn't picking up or calling me back when I call so I guess I can't fudge anything. I don't understand why some animal rescue places do this. I had this problem once before I went to buy a dog and at the store there was a sign saying how many thousands of puppies are put down because there aren't enough homes so I decided to adopt I called up an animal rescue and when I called the women told me they don't place dogs in homes with anyone under twenty five years old. I said well my mom lives by herself and maybe she could get a dog and then she yelled at saying that I was trying to trick her into gettting the dog which wouldn't work because they do random checks and you have to sign that they can go into your home and check that the dog is in a safe environment. I understand that they want to find a good home for these animals but what they are really doing is denying these animals the chance of a loving family until there time at the shelter is up and they are put down (somehow in their minds that is more humane). When I read this thread I was concerned for their safety since they are in a cat rescue and I really resent being treated like I am a bad pet owner especcially since I take such good care of my animals. I had a pair of ringneck doves for twenty years I had a bunny that recently passed away at the age of sixteen. If I am such a terrible pet owner why are my pets living long beyond the time that is normal for their species? 
Well thanks for giving me the time to vent


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

SkyofAngels said:


> She isn't picking up or calling me back when I call so I guess I can't fudge anything. I don't understand why some animal rescue places do this. I had this problem once before I went to buy a dog and at the store there was a sign saying how many thousands of puppies are put down because there aren't enough homes so I decided to adopt I called up an animal rescue and when I called the women told me they don't place dogs in homes with anyone under twenty five years old. I said well my mom lives by herself and maybe she could get a dog and then she yelled at saying that I was trying to trick her into gettting the dog which wouldn't work because they do random checks and you have to sign that they can go into your home and check that the dog is in a safe environment. I understand that they want to find a good home for these animals but what they are really doing is denying these animals the chance of a loving family until there time at the shelter is up and they are put down (somehow in their minds that is more humane). When I read this thread I was concerned for their safety since they are in a cat rescue and I really resent being treated like I am a bad pet owner especcially since I take such good care of my animals. I had a pair of ringneck doves for twenty years I had a bunny that recently passed away at the age of sixteen. If I am such a terrible pet owner why are my pets living long beyond the time that is normal for their species?
> Well thanks for giving me the time to vent


Hmm,
Would you settle for a one footed red roller and his blue check feral mate?LOL
They could be yours.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a shame. Because of some rules those animals are denied to live out their lives in great homes.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I doubt they would do "house checks" for doves. Wonder if you could get a friend to "adopt" them - one that meets all their criteria?


----------

